# 2015 audi s4 sq build



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

Hey guys , im starting a thread on my 2015 audi s4 sq build . ive been away from the diyma site for a couple years but im back with a new project underway .The last build i had on here was my 2012 vw cc , great car somewhat of a sq challenge but that is in the past . my new project is a much better starting point for a proper sq build and as a hell raising 520whp road monster . i have pretty much turned the s4 into a full euro rs4 , with all the euro rs4 goodies i could find , and a lot of performance upgrades as i am an audi tech by trade . 
any way , ill get to the product list i have to date and start posting pics along the way of progress. 

mobridge da-3 processor

ppi phantom 900.4
ppi phantom 600.2
ppi phantom 1000.1

hertz mille mp 25.3 tweets / mp 70.3 mids / ml 1650.3 midbass

hertz ml 6.5 rear fill 2 way 
hertx hx 300d sub woofer 12 inch 

i also have some other components in wait to test , 

arc audio xd1 1200.6 and i may add a center channel as i have an extra mp70.3 as well .

also i have a set of audison voce tweets that are in the box that i may try too 

any thoughts or suggestions would be greatly appreciated


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

Looks like you've got some good equipment... should be a nice sounding system.

I'd like to see pics of the actual car. I had an S4, prior to my SQ5. did a bit of tweaking to it (APR etc.) but nothing like a full blown RS4 upgrade.


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

jimmydee said:


> Looks like you've got some good equipment... should be a nice sounding system.
> 
> I'd like to see pics of the actual car. I had an S4, prior to my SQ5. did a bit of tweaking to it (APR etc.) but nothing like a full blown RS4 upgrade.



thanks for the recommendation on the da-3 . and im running every apr part engine wise . ultracharger and all . and a long long list of other mods . 

the tuning has me a little nervous but i have a good team of support and may have a pro start the process when im all done with the little tweaks that come with a "finished" install .. its never finished but for now well see , lol


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

ive been off this forum so long i cant post pics what the hell !


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

You’re out of luck with photobucket.


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

try imgur.com


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

nadams5755 said:


> try imgur.com


thanks , now that i can post pics i need to get some more done on the build


----------



## mbradlawrence (Mar 25, 2013)

I had voce 3 inchers and a direct replace in the stock position in an S4. Super Easy, just had to use some washers to hold them in. For tweets, I had voce's. I bought some non/b/o sails and drilled holes in them so that I didn't destroy the b/o sails. Made baffles for midbass, that was the hardest part.

DA3 is a lifesaver in these cars. No wire cutting and perfect sound. I have a build log somewhere in here but with photo bucket dead, ....... 

wiring into door is slow but take your time and it can be done.


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

mbradlawrence said:


> I had voce 3 inchers and a direct replace in the stock position in an S4. Super Easy, just had to use some washers to hold them in. For tweets, I had voce's. I bought some non/b/o sails and drilled holes in them so that I didn't destroy the b/o sails. Made baffles for midbass, that was the hardest part.
> 
> DA3 is a lifesaver in these cars. No wire cutting and perfect sound. I have a build log somewhere in here but with photo bucket dead, .......
> 
> wiring into door is slow but take your time and it can be done.


thanks ,, yeah i read you thread as well .. i may do a 8 inch hat mb for the door well see ill have to play with the hertz 6.5 for a bit and see . and yes the da-3 is amazing glad i went with it ,, its easy and clean as hell !


----------



## sszyma (Feb 7, 2013)

If you are ok with using the stock speaker wiring you can buy a the "amplifier header connector" on digikey so you don't even have to touch the factory wiring. The B&O sucks but it does let you use the DA3 which is really amazing for these cars.


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

sszyma said:


> If you are ok with using the stock speaker wiring you can buy a the "amplifier header connector" on digikey so you don't even have to touch the factory wiring. The B&O sucks but it does let you use the DA3 which is really amazing for these cars.


Just to add to this; the factory speaker wire is pretty good in Audis. It's 16awg twisted to each door. I used it for my S4 build, without issue.

For my current SQ5, my OCD kicked-in, and I ran new cable to all my components. Doesn't sound any better... but it satisfied my OCD.


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

sszyma said:


> If you are ok with using the stock speaker wiring you can buy a the "amplifier header connector" on digikey so you don't even have to touch the factory wiring. The B&O sucks but it does let you use the DA3 which is really amazing for these cars.


i agree the b and o is quite disappointing. im using the stock speaker wire for the rears and the doors right now , i ran new 14g runs to the hertz mids in the dash im using now , im waiting for my mille components to come in , tweet and mb . i will def run new wire to the doors upon install and sound deadening. ive heard its a pain in the ass . some people have re-pinned the molex for this i havent seen what kind of room there is in there yet , but im sure there is a way to drill out enough for a decent 14/4 run . we will see


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

jimmydee said:


> Just to add to this; the factory speaker wire is pretty good in Audis. It's 16awg twisted to each door. I used it for my S4 build, without issue.
> 
> For my current SQ5, my OCD kicked-in, and I ran new cable to all my components. Doesn't sound any better... but it satisfied my OCD.


nice ! ill take a peek in the molex and take it from there .


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

so i have all ready changed up my front stage , the diyma bug has set it early in this build , lol , thanks to a fellow member letting me buy a set of audible physics arians , cant wait to here them .i wish the matching 3 inch would fit in my dash , i really dont want pods in this car , but ill probably end up doing it anyway .


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

just pulled the trigger on a audio frog 12 . as well , damn i have the bug again i hate diyma ! lol


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

^^^^. It seems to have that kind of effect on those who happen to just wander in here lol.


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

Coppertone said:


> ^^^^. It seems to have that kind of effect on those who happen to just wander in here lol.


haha indeed i was on here a couple years ago for a long long time with another screen name , (dtm337) i remember yours back then ! im back for life . or til my wife finds out . haha


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Just tell your wife that this site is therapeutic and will go a long ways towards keeping you focused.


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

Coppertone said:


> Just tell your wife that this site is therapeutic and will go a long ways towards keeping you focused.


haha indeed she is very supportive about my hobby , but knows about 40% of the money it takes to do it right ! lol . its all good buddy .


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

so my new set of mid bass drivers just showed up ! audible physics arians 

and my audio frog 12 should be here any day cant wait to install these and finally get tuning !


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

a little progress tonight made some baffles for my mid bass ,








[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

[/IMG]

got them installed last night


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Great job, looking forward to hearing your thoughts after the break in period.


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

Coppertone said:


> Great job, looking forward to hearing your thoughts after the break in period.


well i got them used from a respected forum member , so there broken in already, they sound amazing , incredible detail and lots of mid bass punch . however im going to listen to them for this week of commuting and make a decision . i almost think its a shame to run these in a 3 way system for just mid bass duties , because they pretty much play flat to 3-4k and do it very well . check out bikini punks review of them some time .


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

so made a decision to sell the arians , and go with a set of si tm65 mk2 's . they are right up my alley for this build , there super shallow and the reviews are awesome , the issue with the arians are the depth not that there super deep at 3.2 inches but to make them fit the surround is way to close to my door panel and oem grill they hit it at there full x-max 
and i like some mid bass punch so thats my 2 cents on them . amazing driver , but wont work in my door , i installed the audio frog 12 as well , amazing sub ! very happy with that purchase .


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

so as i am addicted to swapping our gear these days , i swapped the audison tweets for a set of tempo 10's , and i just picked up a set of dynaudio esotar 650 mid bass to replace the si bm mk2 . and lastly picked up a helix dsp pro mk2 , to control everything a little better than the da-3 can . i hope .


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

Hmmm... 
Tempo 10 / Esotar 650 combo, you say?


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

I love the 650 as a midrange, but in a 3 way, i'll wager you much prefer the si driver over it. no harm in testing though! but be aware the 650 wont have the impact the tm65 does.


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

jimmydee said:


> Hmmm...
> Tempo 10 / Esotar 650 combo, you say?


yep i saw it somewhere before ,,, i cant remember though .. lol


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

Lycancatt said:


> I love the 650 as a midrange, but in a 3 way, i'll wager you much prefer the si driver over it. no harm in testing though! but be aware the 650 wont have the impact the tm65 does.



yeah i thought about that , but im crossing them, the si at 70 hz , and i also think the si's are very power hungry and just dont really sound that snappy or clean to me . we'll see what happens . im sure the dyns will play fine down to 70 hz without a sweat and if i decide to do a 2 way in the future they will be a much better choice .

but we will see .


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

a little snow day fun ,, decided to get my tempo 10's a little closer on axis . 








[/url][/IMG]








[/url][/IMG]

kicks are next , im adding a set of hat l4 . getting tired of taming the reflection issues with the dash mounted mids . 

then ill be adding 2 zapco c2k 4.0 x for font stage duties , 1 in 4 ch mode and 1 bridged to the esotars .


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

got these done today .. 








[/url][/IMG]








[/url][/IMG]








[/url][/IMG]








[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Audi_SQ4 (Aug 29, 2012)

Nice !!!

I like it !!!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Noiiice

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I love the car - the S4 is on my list - if I get one....I'll be asking about the upgrades, etc.  

I also really like the looks of the Tempo tweets, and of course I loved the sound in a couple cars I've heard in the past. I'll be interested to see where you land with the mid bass. I've used the Arians and the TM65's, and several friends love the Dyn's. 

Hoping to see/hear this car at the NCSQ meet


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

bertholomey said:


> I love the car - the S4 is on my list - if I get one....I'll be asking about the upgrades, etc.
> 
> I also really like the looks of the Tempo tweets, and of course I loved the sound in a couple cars I've heard in the past. I'll be interested to see where you land with the mid bass. I've used the Arians and the TM65's, and several friends love the Dyn's.
> 
> Hoping to see/hear this car at the NCSQ meet



thanks ! i love the tempos and really love the dyns . arians were my top fave til the esotars , the tm65 eh there ok . i was having so much trouble with the dash mids i wanted a midbass that could pull off 2 way duty if need be . i have the hetrz mids dialed in pretty good now but . its not just where i want it . hence the kick panel build , going to try a set of hat l4se in the kicks . ive had good luck in the past so well see what happens . 

and you will see me in nc for sure .


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I had the opportunity to meet Ian at this past weekend's North Carolina meet. He drove an incredibly long way to attend, and it was a great time hanging out with him. The car is beautiful, and the system is beautiful to listen to. I was the first to listen to it on Friday, and I was blown away - and he was too when I told him that. 

He was so humble with his presentation to us as to how he thought we would respond to it. Well, it was fantastic! He did a great job on the install, and he chose good equipment after much trial and error. He also has a good ear for what reference should sound like, and he manipulated the DSP to provide a tune that was extremely good - I had no problem with him besting my car at the IASCA comp on Sunday  He will be at a show / comp or two this year, and if you see this beautiful car - definitely give it a listen!

Great job Ian - keep that thing in good shape!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Missed hearing this car at the meet. But it was nice to meet you, Ian. 'til next time, take care, dude! And enjoy your Disney vacation next year!


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

Thanks for all the kind words guys i had a blast down south this past weekend !


----------



## mbradlawrence (Mar 25, 2013)

Audirs,

I notice a DA3 into the Helix in your sig. Just for extra channels or is the helix that much better than the DSP in the mobridge? I have a DA# but keeping having weird issues so may follow the DA3-optical- to Helix). Thanks.


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

mbradlawrence said:


> Audirs,
> 
> I notice a DA3 into the Helix in your sig. Just for extra channels or is the helix that much better than the DSP in the mobridge? I have a DA# but keeping having weird issues so may follow the DA3-optical- to Helix). Thanks.


the da-3's dsp ability and eq is a joke compared to the helix . made a world of difference in my system . i highly recommend it .


----------



## Eskimo (Jan 13, 2008)

audirsfaux said:


> the da-3's dsp ability and eq is a joke compared to the helix . made a world of difference in my system . i highly recommend it .


Greeeaaatttt.. more money for me to spend. :laugh:


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

Eskimo said:


> Greeeaaatttt.. more money for me to spend. :laugh:


haha its money well spent , its the best money ive spent on this hobby , except for my thesis mids !


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

audirsfaux said:


> haha its money well spent , its the best money ive spent on this hobby , except for my thesis mids !


I wouldn't say it's the best money I've spent... but the Helix DSP is far superior to the DA3.


----------



## mbradlawrence (Mar 25, 2013)

audirsfaux said:


> haha its money well spent , its the best money ive spent on this hobby , except for my thesis mids !


optical out from DA3 or analog? My next car will most likely not be most bus so considering helix psix dsp/amp. Might go for this one box solution right now.


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

mbradlawrence said:


> optical out from DA3 or analog? My next car will most likely not be most bus so considering helix psix dsp/amp. Might go for this one box solution right now.


mos to da-3 toslink to helix .


----------



## mrichard89 (Sep 29, 2016)

Love those tweeter pods with the sinfoni tempo 10s. What paint did you use? It looks great!

Matt


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

​


mrichard89 said:


> Love those tweeter pods with the sinfoni tempo 10s. What paint did you use? It looks great!
> 
> Matt



matt i used . the SEM texture coat , and finished with the SEM euro satin black to match the audi panel color .. 

also for a little update, i was able to pick up a pair of the mosconi pro 4/10 amps from a freind at orca , cant wait to get these guys installed , and have a a/b powered front stage .. im also adding a external power supply for the show season as well .


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

audirsfaux said:


> the da-3's dsp ability and eq is a joke compared to the helix . made a world of difference in my system . i highly recommend it .


What would you say the main benefits of the Helix are over the DA-3? From what I see in the DA-3 manual (mine just arrived), it allows for something like 1,000 points of parametric EQ with adjustable Q for individual channels, then a master EQ over all channels. That almost seems overkill to me... I can't imagine needing more than that for EQ? The Helix has more output channels, more input options, and appears to have some better choices for steeper slopes beyond -24db, but besides that, I am not seeing huge differences between the two sets of features as far as tuning is concerned. What am I missing? I have a 6to8 Aero as well and will likely use the DA-3 for MOST conversion; It just doesn't look like the DA-3 is the slouch that some people are saying it is at first glance, but I haven't used it yet so I'm trying to understand why it's getting a bad rap as a processor. Sweet car, BTW  And great job on those pillars!


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

mikey7182 said:


> What would you say the main benefits of the Helix are over the DA-3? From what I see in the DA-3 manual (mine just arrived), it allows for something like 1,000 points of parametric EQ with adjustable Q for individual channels, then a master EQ over all channels. That almost seems overkill to me... I can't imagine needing more than that for EQ? The Helix has more output channels, more input options, and appears to have some better choices for steeper slopes beyond -24db, but besides that, I am not seeing huge differences between the two sets of features as far as tuning is concerned. What am I missing? I have a 6to8 Aero as well and will likely use the DA-3 for MOST conversion; It just doesn't look like the DA-3 is the slouch that some people are saying it is at first glance, but I haven't used it yet so I'm trying to understand why it's getting a bad rap as a processor. Sweet car, BTW  And great job on those pillars!


all i can say about the da-3 is try to use it ..the eq design is nonsense . nearly impossible to dial in the eq , the gui is ******** . lol also it has a never ending connection drop out when in tuning mode , loses connection all the time with the laptop , so you spend an hour tuning then pow , you go to save it , BAM loses connection and your screwed . plus it makes all these r2d2 noises when in tuning mode ,lol so weird . it works amazing as the mosbus bridge but thats it . i got the da-3 based on its merits i read about , but the real life version is very sub par compared to the 6 to 8 or the helix .


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

audirsfaux said:


> all i can say about the da-3 is try to use it ..the eq design is nonsense . nearly impossible to dial in the eq , the gui is ******** . lol also it has a never ending connection drop out when in tuning mode , loses connection all the time with the laptop , so you spend an hour tuning then pow , you go to save it , BAM loses connection and your screwed . plus it makes all these r2d2 noises when in tuning mode ,lol so weird . it works amazing as the mosbus bridge but thats it . i got the da-3 based on its merits i read about , but the real life version is very sub par compared to the 6 to 8 or the helix .


Got it! Did you require the VAG-COM programming using it as a MOST adapter? Or is that only required when using the processor features? The manual said something about having to do some reprogramming via VAG-COM which I'm hoping to avoid, but can have my shop do if need be. Plug-n-play would be much better, haha.


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

mikey7182 said:


> Got it! Did you require the VAG-COM programming using it as a MOST adapter? Or is that only required when using the processor features? The manual said something about having to do some reprogramming via VAG-COM which I'm hoping to avoid, but can have my shop do if need be. Plug-n-play would be much better, haha.


if you have the b and o system , no coding needed, if not then yes it needs to be coded for the premium sound option


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

audirsfaux said:


> if you have the b and o system , no coding needed, if not then yes it needs to be coded for the premium sound option


Got it. Yeah, mine is just the base stereo. Shop it is!


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

So i did i little more work for the up coming meca and iasca events im going too soon , added a power supply for engine off listening , found a cool waterproof marine plug that is pretty stealth and uses 8 gauge wiring , the power supply im using is from , victory sonics , 








[/url][/IMG]








[/url][/IMG]








[/url][/IMG]


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

I enjoyed the demo in your S4 last month, hope to get another at some point in the future. I keep half looking at the S4 to replace my A4 so getting seat time was also helpful. Just wish they sold the wagon!

How easy way it to add the power supply? I have seen a few people with them, wondering if they are difficult to install.


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

naiku said:


> I enjoyed the demo in your S4 last month, hope to get another at some point in the future. I keep half looking at the S4 to replace my A4 so getting seat time was also helpful. Just wish they sold the wagon!
> 
> How easy way it to add the power supply? I have seen a few people with them, wondering if they are difficult to install.


thanks ! you car sounded great as well , the power supply was very easy to install as seen in my pics , and they have no plans of bringing a s4 avant to the states any time soon ,, ill be first in line if they ever do !


----------



## mrichard89 (Sep 29, 2016)

Can we get some pics again since they were all deleted?


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

mrichard89 said:


> Can we get some pics again since they were all deleted?


fixed


----------



## mrichard89 (Sep 29, 2016)

Great. So are you still using dash mounted mids, or did they get moved to the kick panels?


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

mrichard89 said:


> Great. So are you still using dash mounted mids, or did they get moved to the kick panels?


im still using dash mounted mids . the thesis 3.0 . i love them . i figured out how to aim and mount them in a way that really works great . no kicks !

also made a custom grille to achieve this .


----------



## Audi_SQ4 (Aug 29, 2012)

Show is some photos sir

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mrichard89 (Sep 29, 2016)

Audi_SQ4 said:


> Show is some photos sir
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


x2!!! Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

mrichard89 said:


> x2!!! Pics or it didn't happen.



lol well there is not alot to see really , its a total stealth install . but i can take some pics if you really want to see whats up with the hype ! . but there is a very nice review on this thread from a trusted source on diyma about the sq. 

I had the opportunity to meet Ian at this past weekend's North Carolina meet. He drove an incredibly long way to attend, and it was a great time hanging out with him. The car is beautiful, and the system is beautiful to listen to. I was the first to listen to it on Friday, and I was blown away - and he was too when I told him that. 

He was so humble with his presentation to us as to how he thought we would respond to it. Well, it was fantastic! He did a great job on the install, and he chose good equipment after much trial and error. He also has a good ear for what reference should sound like, and he manipulated the DSP to provide a tune that was extremely good - I had no problem with him besting my car at the IASCA comp on Sunday He will be at a show / comp or two this year, and if you see this beautiful car - definitely give it a listen!

Great job Ian - keep that thing in good shape!


----------



## mrichard89 (Sep 29, 2016)

Definitely believe the hype, but still want to see the grills!

Matt


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

mrichard89 said:


> Definitely believe the hype, but still want to see the grills!
> 
> Matt


all i did is get a set of audi non b and o grilles and cut the top out to form a frame and covered them in grille cloth simple and clean . also to mount the mids , i had my windshield removed , and made a baffle for the mids that followed the angle of the windshield to minimize reflections . ill take some pics tomorrow night of the whole set up for ya


----------



## Audi_SQ4 (Aug 29, 2012)

Humm.... Sounds quite nice !!!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

[/url][/IMG]








[/url][/IMG]

ill do the rest tomorrow


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

So , i havent updated this post in a bit , so here it is , there has been a few changes in my build , mostly amp related , trying new things and , lots of tuning and tweaking , the car pretty much remained as it was for the steel valley regional , except for some tune tweaks .it was a great weekend , with friends old and new for me . I. got to listen to a few amazing cars , and see some awesome installs . and talk to a couple legends in the game face to face , and seeing some new equipment that was drool worthy, 

also learning a few things for next years , svr . like a indoor venue definitely changes the tune in your car , i dont know if it was the fact that we were in doors or atmospheric pressure was different but i had a a hard time keeping things solid for the weekend , so ill be ready next time and anticipate the change , 

overall i did well at svr , 3rd place in my iasca class ? still debatable , but whatever
1st place in my meca class , by a few points i might add , and i won the meca "phat car"
trophy as well , 

anyway on to the state finals in a couple weeks , so im stepping it up a bit for this 
im installing a "real" trunk install , adding new amps for my tweets and mids , i think that has been the missing link in my system compared to others i keep comparing my car to , Jasons brz ,is my reference for my system best sounding overall system i have heard to date . 

his build log is here , https://www.diymobileaudio.com/foru...gallery/137652-2013-subaru-brz-build-log.html

anyway so my plans are to build a new sub enclosure , and amp rack to fit my new , celestra va 250 amps that will powering the tempo 10's and the thesis 3.0 mids 
these amps are highly regarded as the some of the best in the world so i cant wait to hear them in my set up . so ill start this endever when my new amps show up prob this week and keep you posted and update with some pics of the new set up .


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

Nice install! Wish I could be there to listen/see your car (I'm close by too) but having 2 young kids in private schools with a stay at home wife + this hobby is hard on the wallet and free time. I'll add it to my someday I'll list. Still contemplating going to the NY meet in September. Never been to one before and not sure it will meet the WAF.


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

V8toilet said:


> Nice install! Wish I could be there to listen/see your car (I'm close by too) but having 2 young kids in private schools with a stay at home wife + this hobby is hard on the wallet and free time. I'll add it to my someday I'll list. Still contemplating going to the NY meet in September. Never been to one before and not sure it will meet the WAF.


go to the ny show it will be fun , and im sure you deserve some time to yourself.


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

ok so i had some time yesterday , to complete my "real' install the new box for a pair of si bm mk5 , and a amp rack for my new celestra amps for the tweets and mids , 








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]

i still need to cover the faux panel that will cover the amps and install the amps lol , going to tune for the new subs and , then this weekend prob install the new amps , and re tune .


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Fantastic stuff! Very well built and super fast! I am looking forward to seeing / hearing the final result!


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

[/IMG]








[/IMG]

updates with my new tweet and midrange amps installed ,


----------



## Audi_SQ4 (Aug 29, 2012)

I like it sir !!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

Sweet! Great looking enclosure. I dig those amps too. Nice to see some other S4s around.


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

well im back to the drawing board with my sub choice , the 2 bm mkv's sound amazing but 
are lacking a little output for me ,,so , Nick from SI had a very cool solution for me ,, a custom built 15 , i always wanted to try a 15 , so here we go it looks amazing ! should have it in this week . Also i want to give Nick some props for this solution , i mean how many audio manufactures would say hey bud im sorry what YOU decided on buying from me did not meet your expectations lets get this solved on my own time for you .. none ! Thanks bud !!








[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

Holly slamming subwoofer batman! If that doesn't do it, nothing will.


----------



## Onyx1136 (Mar 15, 2009)

What exactly about it was customized for you? For a certain size enclosure, maybe? Just curious.


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

Onyx1136 said:


> What exactly about it was customized for you? For a certain size enclosure, maybe? Just curious.


pretty much the whole thing as of now Si does not offer any 15 inch subs for the automotive market . but that may change .


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

There's no replacement for displacement!! Mikey and I can both agree that Nick makes some pretty kickass stuff!


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

so having a few set back this week , one of my celestra amps died , and having weird tuning issues out of no where . and also still auditioning subs ....


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

audirsfaux said:


> so having a few set back this week , one of my celestra amps died , and having weird tuning issues out of no where . and also still auditioning subs ....


:thumbsdown: Bummer.. sorry to hear this. What kind of tuning issues?


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

Truthunter said:


> :thumbsdown: Bummer.. sorry to hear this. What kind of tuning issues?


ryan , as you heard in ny , my car has not been up to par since i swapped gear and amps , and ive been trying to figure out the issue since . the good news is that i retuned the car today using a different method than im used too . but it turned out spectacular ! so theres that . then my amps takes a dump . one of the celestra amps has had an issue since day one . but i chose to ignore it . however its dead , i think it has a input board issue prob easily fixed but , now i have to find a shop thats willing and able to repair it that i trust, 

i have spent alot of time lately , reviewing white papers from people outside the car audio industry , but very well known in the audio world, taken there advice , and reached out to a couple people that have taken this hobby to the next level and applied their knowledge to my new tune ,even with my old "not fancy" amp running my mids now its a whole new game in my car . 

im glad a started from scratch and re approached it .


----------

